# MISC | Newest Train Stations and Station Refurbs | Photo Thread



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

^^ There are indeed striking similarities, with the highrise on the right side. But when keeping in mind that this main station in Vienna shall become the center of the Viennese long distance connection towards all sides (with the crossing of at least two TEN lines) for 1.7 mio people, I hope it becomes larger than the station in Hoofddorp.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Might these three count?
station *Cartier*











station *de la Concorde*











terminus *Montmorency*











'n in 'tween


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

do you mean major rail stations or subways stations as well?


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

^^Train stations = railway stations


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

To many North Americans, that still doesn't clarify things. Railway is different than subway despite them both being rail based transportation? This may seem like a silly question to you, but train station refers to intercity and suburban as opposed to subway?


----------



## miamicanes (Oct 31, 2002)

Miami Intermodal Center, which includes a Metrorail station and train station for Amtrak, Tri-Rail, and (supposedly) future intercity rail between Miami, Tampa, and Orlando. It's located "across the street" from Miami International Airport, and will be connected to the main terminal by its own peoplemover. The other ~75% of MIC is the new rental car center.

The Metrorail extension is funded, and land acquisition for the right of way is in process right now. The railroad tracks already go to a temporary station at the site, but Amtrak won't be moving in until the rest of MIC is done (sometime around 2010). From what I've heard, Amtrak is fairly excited... it'll be the first brand new, purpose-built station they'll have ever had in their ~35 year history (built for them, as Amtrak, to their specs, instead of merely a faded, decaying relic inherited from some ancient bankrupt railroad). FDOT's intrastate rail planers are keeping a low profile at the moment, but they're quietly working towards launching intermediate-speed (110mph) service between Miami, Orlando, and Tampa (and might actually succeed this time, as long as we don't end up with another HSR debacle to derail the whole thing for another decade).

Admittedly, it's not much compared to the stations in Europe and Asia... but rail travel in America is kind of like a talking horse -- it's not impressive because it can quote Shakespeare... it's impressive because it exists _at all_


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

Slartibartfas said:


> ^^ There are indeed striking similarities, with the highrise on the right side. But when keeping in mind that this main station in Vienna shall become the center of the Viennese long distance connection towards all sides (with the crossing of at least two TEN lines) for 1.7 mio people, I hope it becomes larger than the station in Hoofddorp.


Well, Hoofddorp is just a simple town with 70.000 inhabitants:lol: So I don't think it's larger in Hoofddorp!


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

miamicanes said:


> Miami Intermodal Center, which includes a Metrorail station and train station for Amtrak, Tri-Rail, and (supposedly) future intercity rail between Miami, Tampa, and Orlando. It's located "across the street" from Miami International Airport, and will be connected to the main terminal by its own peoplemover. The other ~75% of MIC is the new rental car center.
> 
> The Metrorail extension is funded, and land acquisition for the right of way is in process right now. The railroad tracks already go to a temporary station at the site, but Amtrak won't be moving in until the rest of MIC is done (sometime around 2010). From what I've heard, Amtrak is fairly excited... it'll be the first brand new, purpose-built station they'll have ever had in their ~35 year history (built for them, as Amtrak, to their specs, instead of merely a faded, decaying relic inherited from some ancient bankrupt railroad). FDOT's intrastate rail planers are keeping a low profile at the moment, but they're quietly working towards launching intermediate-speed (110mph) service between Miami, Orlando, and Tampa (and might actually succeed this time, as long as we don't end up with another HSR debacle to derail the whole thing for another decade).
> 
> ...


Great news indeed. I just hope this will be just the first in a long row, at least on mid term...


----------



## Songoten2554 (Oct 19, 2006)

thanks Miamicane i was going to bring it up but anyways thank you for explaining to them here

anyways as far as new stations go in the united states well i heard that Alanita is getting to do something similar to Miami

its own Intermodal Center like a brand new Major Train Station but with alot of connections

though i wish passenger rail service and freight was alot like the rest of the world here in the states


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Rhodesfiled Station, Johannesburg. This is currentl under construction.


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

A couple of train stations will be built in South Africa but the problem is the info as it is very difficult to get hold of it. The Stations will be built in preperation for the 2010 Soccer World Cup.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Pule said:


> Rhodesfiled Station, Johannesburg. This is currentl under construction.


Why isn't this new railwaystation connecting the two rail lines one can see in this picture?


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

One is High Speed Train and other is a Normal train and the main target of the high speed train is to connect finacial hub of the province.

Those are my thoughts.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Pule said:


> One is High Speed Train and other is a Normal train and the main target of the high speed train is to connect finacial hub of the province.
> 
> Those are my thoughts.


I see, that would make sense. The one is just a regional line and the other a high priority high speed line.


----------



## Gag Halfrunt (Jun 25, 2006)

Slartibartfas said:


> Why isn't this new railwaystation connecting the two rail lines one can see in this picture?


All existing railways in South Africa are "Cape gauge" (3 ft 6 in, or 1.067 mm). The Gautrain line, of which this station is a part, will be built to standard gauge, to allow higher speeds.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Gag Halfrunt said:


> All existing railways in South Africa are "Cape gauge" (3 ft 6 in, or 1.067 mm). The Gautrain line, of which this station is a part, will be built to standard gauge, to allow higher speeds.


Thanks for that info, I did not know that.
But by connecting I mean connecting for passengers to transfer from one line to the other and not the trains as such.


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

^^ Those catching the Gautrain will not want to catch a metrorail train. There is no real point in having transfers between the Gautrain and the "metrorail" system as metrorail serves poorer areas of the city in general and isn't used by many of the non-black population. As much as I hate to say it I can see that the Gautrain with its pricing structure is a bit more of an "elitist" project as it passes through the richer formerly white areas of the city. It's primary function is to connect the CBD's of Tshwane (Pretoria) and Jo'berg as well as providing a fast link from the airport.

Metrorail trains in Jo'berg aren't particularly safe, tourists and the like are advised not to catch them. The Gautrain will be 100% safe for passengers on the otherhand.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Svartmetall said:


> ^^ Those catching the Gautrain will not want to catch a metrorail train. There is no real point in having transfers between the Gautrain and the "metrorail" system as metrorail serves poorer areas of the city in general and isn't used by many of the non-black population. As much as I hate to say it I can see that the Gautrain with its pricing structure is a bit more of an "elitist" project as it passes through the richer formerly white areas of the city. It's primary function is to connect the CBD's of Tshwane (Pretoria) and Jo'berg as well as providing a fast link from the airport.
> 
> Metrorail trains in Jo'berg aren't particularly safe, tourists and the like are advised not to catch them. The Gautrain will be 100% safe for passengers on the otherhand.


Oh, thats a way of thinking that is completely alien to me. To have reasons why one should not want to connect important distance and metropolitan PT systems...

I am not sure I like that concept in South Africa, but it might make sense for them, I dont know.


----------



## Douly (Sep 19, 2005)

*France*

New Train Stations:

*Orléans*: U/C












*Strasbourg*: almost done







































Love this one!











*Marseille (St Charles station):* almost done


The old station and its famous stairways:



















New extension "Halle Honorat"




























Inside Halle Honorat:


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

That one of Strassbourg....OMG fantastic!!


----------

